# Benadryl while breastfeeding?



## Jen78fl

Hi all. I am just wondering if Benadryl is safe to take while breastfeeding. I take it sometimes either for allergies or to help me sleep. While Ive been pregnant and taken it, Ive tried to only take about 12 to 18 mg instead of the full dose. But if I took this while breastfeeding, could it make the baby extra drowsy, irritable, or unable to sleep? I believe I read that only about 1 or 2 percent of medications passes through breastmilk but Im not sure if thats accurate or not. I appreciate any info on this. Thanks!

Jen


----------



## Caittune

I'm not sure, but I do think that "they" say to try and avoid antihistamines while nursing because they can have an effect on your milk supply.

You might want to check Kellymom.com for more info?


----------



## alegna

It can KILL your supply, I would avoid it unless there is a severe allergic reaction.

-Angela


----------



## Twinklefae

: with Angela. The antihistamines dry up ALL your liquid producing membranes, from what I understand, including milk ducts. Try Rescue Remedy if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## CrunchyMomto3

Stay far far away from Bendryl! Are you having problems sleeping or is it allergies?? For sleep issues, I take Melatonin. Love it


----------



## Bkwyrm

Other people have had different experiences, but I've never had any trouble taking Benadryl while breastfeeding. I take it in the evenings so I can breathe through the night! I take Rhinocort during the day.


----------



## Jen78fl

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## shelleyd

I've taken benadryl occassionally while bfing. Sometimes my allergies are really bad and it is the only thing that helps. I never take more than a 1/2 tablet (so that's 12.5mg, basically a children's benadryl). It never did anything to my supply when I took the occasional small dose. You can try it once, it won't permanently kill your supply. If you find it dries you up, just don't do it again.

Shelley


----------



## Jen78fl

Thanks shelley.. I definitely dont want it to dry up my supply, but I was also thinking that I dont want it to affect the baby somehow.. I normally take it to help me sleep, though I did have bad allergies for awhile, but I just take between 12 and 18 mg (I have the childrens liquid). Hopefully that is a small enough amount not to affect anything.. Thanks again everyone

Jen


----------



## Alpaca Wacka

If you've got insurance for prescriptions, ask a doctor to right you a script out for Singular. 'Taint cheap, Mama, but boy is it great! It's NOT an antihistamine, so it won't mess with your supply and I've discovered that it's the only effective allergy medicine I've ever taken that doesn't leave me spacey or drowsy. It's considered a pretty safe drug for breast feeding moms and babies.


----------



## lyttlewon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
It can KILL your supply, I would avoid it unless there is a severe allergic reaction.

-Angela

Where did you get this information from?

Quote:

The antihistamines dry up ALL your liquid producing membranes, from what I understand, including milk ducts.
Basic allergy medications, such as Claritin, don't contain pseudoephedrine. Claritin-D contains pseudoephedrine but Claritin does not. From what I can tell there isn't pseudoephedrine in Benedryl either.

OP According to Kellymom.com Benedryl can cause drowsiness in the infant. If you need an allergy medication there are ones listed that are considered less risky. Claritin works really well for me.


----------



## Jacksmum8

I took Benedryl without any problems, it is the only thing that works for my allergies. I even had supply issues at the beginning and I didn't notice any difference when taking the medication. Good luck mama, allergies suck!


----------

